# February Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"My Golden Valentine"*, so vote for you favourite photo of a Golden sharing love!

*1. Nash666:









2. Heart O'Gold:









3. kfayard:









4. Lucky Penny:









5. Megora:









6. Rainheart:









7. Mayve:









8. Angelina:









9. Ninde'Gold:









10. MaureenM:









11. Jingers mom:









12. Reese9:









13. Wendy427:









14. fourlakes:









15. Sweet Girl:









16. PiratesAndPups:









17. Capt Jack:









18. Shutterwolf:









19. elly:









20. Joanne & Asia:









21. Kirsten:









*


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Was tempted ( just for a second ) to vote for myself hehe! My whole family love the pic of Jack, Andie & Sweetie. But although all where great there's one that stole my heart as valentines photos should.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries of everyone's Goldens, hard decision as always..........

*Don't forget to vote everyone, last day to make your choice is Sunday March 1, 2014 at 8:48 PM. *


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

That's an odd deadline, isn't it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PiratesAndPups said:


> That's an odd deadline, isn't it?


Oooops!

Thanks all.

Correction made, not sure what I was thinking about.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, don't forget to vote!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1 last day for voting..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to Vote-

*TODAY is the last day!*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner! Congratulations, *LuckyPenny*! PM coming your way.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats LuckyPenny!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Lauren


----------

